# old pop bottle



## chessera2527 (Jun 24, 2018)

Can anyone help me identify a bottle that came up in my pasture? It a Glenshaw square with the G in the middle of the base with an N under it and around the rim of the base it says contents 7 oz and the numbers 1500-3


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 24, 2018)

Hold it up to the light at an angle.  There's a decent chance that it's got an ACL label which has faded off.  I've never seen an Art Deco like that without a label.  Though it is possible it doesn't have any name on it, in which case look for bottlers around you which had names starting with N.


----------



## chessera2527 (Jun 24, 2018)

*no label*



CanadianBottles said:


> Hold it up to the light at an angle.  There's a decent chance that it's got an ACL label which has faded off.  I've never seen an Art Deco like that without a label.  Though it is possible it doesn't have any name on it, in which case look for bottlers around you which had names starting with N.


 

there is no label and from what i read the N could be the last date code that Glenshaw used or 1942, but I can not find any info on the 1500-3 on the bottom rim and it is only 7 oz


----------

